# Tommy’s ultimate workshop



## Willcobb (16 Apr 2022)

Hi does anybody have a link or a copy of the series on dvd?


----------



## rob1693 (16 Apr 2022)

There is no dvd of this series afraid you'll just have to wait for a repeat on discovery, although from what I remember from when it was on it was OK but I've seen better workshops on this forum the mezzanine was a nice touch though


----------



## Willcobb (16 Apr 2022)

I don’t know how often they repeat it but can’t imagine it will be anytime soon.


----------



## Ttrees (16 Apr 2022)

@Willcobb 
Is this that Tommy Mac fella?
Plenty of tv woodworking like Norm, on the channel "walnut table"
although I'm not sure if it may be here, possibly it might lead to what you're looking for.


----------



## Willcobb (16 Apr 2022)

No Tommy Walsh


----------



## Ttrees (16 Apr 2022)

Sorry thought it might have been on that channel, as there's a lot of stuff taken from the telly.

Tom


----------

